# Medicare and Medicaid



## sammy715 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi,

I am 65 and just qualified for SSI (supplemental security income). I am not sure how to proceed from here to get Medicare. I was told at the SSN office that I am eligible for only Part B. Can I apply for both Part A and B. I live in Texas and I heard that I will qualify for Medicaid aswell. Any information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Sammy


----------



## Outdoorsygal (Sep 3, 2017)

How much do you get in SSI each month?


----------



## Outdoorsygal (Sep 3, 2017)

It appears you qualify for Medicare Part A (Hospital Insurance) due to being low income. They (Medicaid) will pay your part a premiums since you do not (assumed) have enough work credits.
They will pay it along with paying your part B premiums, deductibles and co-pays. 
So it appears essentially, you will pay absolutely nothing to get 100% medical coverage. You'd need to also sign up for Medi-caid to ensure you are covered regarding long term care such as nursing home care. This is the QMB Medicare Savings Program income limits

*4 kinds of Medicare Savings Programs
QMB income & resource limits in 2017:*
_Collapse         Qualified Medicare Beneficiary (QMB) Program __

*Individual monthly income limit**

 $1,025
*Married couple monthly income limit**

 $1,374
*Individual resource limit*

 $7,390
*Married couple resource limit*

 $11,090
*Program helps pay for:*



Part A premiums 
Part B premiums 
Deductibles, coinsurance, and copayments 
_


----------



## Helen (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi, as far as I know you may apply both Part A and B. If you do not have Medicare Part A, you must contact the Social Security Administration in order to enroll. If you have questions or need assistance with enrolling, you may visit or contact Social Security. 1-800-772-1213; TTY: 1-800-325-0778


----------



## Trade (Sep 25, 2017)

sammy715 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 65 and just qualified for SSI (supplemental security income). I am not sure how to proceed from here to get Medicare. I was told at the SSN office that I am eligible for only Part B. Can I apply for both Part A and B. I live in Texas and I heard that I will qualify for Medicaid aswell. Any information is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



If you are eligible for Part B, then it seems to me you would also get part A too. I don't know how it works with SSI, but with regular Social Security I believe they automatically enroll you in both A and B if you are eligible unless you specifically tell them you are opting out. You don't have to make a separate application. That's what they did with me.


----------

